

U.S. Considers Open-Source Software for Cybersecurity - billswift
http://www.innovationnewsdaily.com/cybersecurity-open-source-2014/

======
billswift
Bruce Schneier has a short post on this
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/06/open-
source_so...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/06/open-
source_sof.html)

The best line is from one of his commenters : _Something I told a customer
just yesterday - "Real security is not compromised when people become aware of
it."_

